# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Onregelmatig ongesteld en zwanger worden

## Samantha89

Hoi ik heb een vraagje toen ik voor t eerst ongesteld raakte was ik het altijd onregelmatig er kon sOms wel een jaar overheen gaan voor ik t dan weer werd daana ben ik aan de pil begonnen om te zorgen dat het netjes op tijd kwam heb toen nOg een tijd geprobeerd te stOppen en toch weer onregelmatig

Nou het volgende ik wil graag zwanger raken maar wil ook dat m'n ongesteldheid op tijd kOmt zodat ik daar dan meestal uit op kan gaan maken dat ik over tijd zou zijn of niet en da. Gaat dus moeilijk zonder de pil dus mijn vraag was dus hoe kan ik dit het beste doen???

----------

